# Valve cover gasket KA24E 1992 HB D21



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Leaking at rear on drivers side...I have replaced the gasket twice, changed the half moon cam plugs...used RTV one time, some permatex "high tack" gasket sealer the next. Still leaking. I have heard this gasket is a bear to get sealed. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

??? Did you torque down the bolts in the right sequence?


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

rbo1577186 said:


> ??? Did you torque down the bolts in the right sequence?


yes...I used the Haynes manual and double checked them


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Not sure about the 92s, but my 97 has fixed length bolts so you can't over tighten them. I have found that's it's pretty tricky getting the cover back on without messing up the gasket or the cam plug at the rear. 

You should only need RTV at the corners of the cam plugs and head so that there is a sure seal with the cover gasket at those points. The factory gaskets fit tight enough that you shouldn't need anything to hold them in.

I did have a leak problem using an aftermarket gasket so last time I bit the bullet and bought a factory gasket. So far no problems.


----------



## L-Dogg (Feb 13, 2012)

*Oil Leak*

Hello Nissan forum family, my girl friend has a 95 HB manuel trans, and I've changed the valve cover on this truck twice and still cant stop the leak. Also there are two screw holes along the firewall on the head near the cam seal. Any ideas if something is missing? I really hate to see such a good running truck loose oil. Signed "please help my girl park in the driveway again" LOL!!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

Any valve cover that I've done I put an 1/4" thick bead of gasket sealer on the cover then put the gasket on the cover waited 10 minutes or so then put it in place finger tighten the nuts/bolts with a 1/4 socket and extension then turn ratchet 1/2 turn. Be sure the nut/bolt has seated or is touching the cover before the 1/2 turn.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

L-Dogg said:


> Hello Nissan forum family, my girl friend has a 95 HB manuel trans, and I've changed the valve cover on this truck twice and still cant stop the leak. Also there are two screw holes along the firewall on the head near the cam seal. Any ideas if something is missing? I really hate to see such a good running truck loose oil. Signed "please help my girl park in the driveway again" LOL!!


1) Did you use a Nissan gasket?
2) Did you replace the cam plugs?
3) Did you follow my instructions?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

JBlakesLee sound like you've warped the cover and now it won't seal! I've had a handful of v/c gaskets on my truck since I've owned it( 1988)...maybe 4 gaskets at the most and there's never been a leaking problem ever.....I do use Loctite on my bolts and I don' have to worry about them loosening...Since 4 cyl are known for that!


----------

